# .



## Chopin Fangirl (Apr 27, 2021)

.


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

Chopin Fangirl said:


> This is kind-of specific and obscure, but does anyone have any information or resources on the elaborate covers of published sheet music? Anywhere from Bach's WTC, with his personal loopy doodles, at least according to Wikipedia, to Tchaikovsky's Sourvenir de Florence Sextet (truly a work of art), the reason why I tried to find information on this?
> 
> I tried Googling this but apparently Google doesn't have all the answers.
> 
> ...


Mmmm. So basically, if I understood you well, you're looking for something like this? https://imslp.org/wiki/File:Kleng_bach_cv.jpg
If yes, you can find old copies (and new) of sheet music with covers on that site (it's called Petrucci Music Library).


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Sounds like a thesis waiting to be written.


----------

